# Slot Cutter



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Where can I buy slot cutters used in this video?

https://vimeo.com/29107679#

I just found with lower depth of cut.


----------



## TinyTiger (Mar 9, 2013)

You should be able to buy similar cutters from any of the larger router bit manufacturers such as Whiteside, Freud, or Amana. As far as vendors go, places like Woodcraft, Rockler, McFeely's, or Woodworker's Supply will have them.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know what you've got available down there, but I'd start with wherever you get your router bits, and ask them. Hopefully, if they can't get them for you, they can tell you where you can get them. 

Interesting video. Makes me wonder about using screws to hold my masters, instead of nails. I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Russ and Theo
Thank you for helping me.
Also enjoyed the video, especially the joints.


----------

